# Betain-Frage



## Yoshi (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo Angelkollegen,
ich habe mir aus reiner Neugierde und da ich es noch nicht kenne einmal 500ml Betain kommen lassen.
Bisher wusste ich nur, dass es in kristalliner Form existieren soll (braun und weiß), wobei das weiße wohl hochwertiger sein soll.
Das jetzige Betain, welches mir geschickt wurde, ist flüssig, leicht bräunlich und richt irgendwie etwas leicht nach Dünger.
Frage: Ist dies normal, bzw. wer hat Ahnung in Sachen Betain und kann etwas dazu sagen?

Danke und Grüsse
Yoshi


----------



## Carras (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Betain-Frage*

WO hast Du es gekauft, wie ist die genaue Bezeichnung?


----------



## kati48268 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Betain-Frage*

Betain gibt es in reiner, kristalliener Form & als Betain-Melasse (Betain-Anteil 3-5%) hier.
Verwende es selbst erst seit kurzem, deswegen kann ich noch nicht viel dazu sagen, ausser das der Shop bei anderen Produkten (Pellets) hervorragende Qualität liefert. 
Bin selbst sehr gespannt, wie damit behandelte Köder/Futter sich machen werden.
Den Geruch der reinen Aminosäuren kann man so beschreiben & das ist normal, aber es geht beim Einsatz von Aminosäuren ja nicht um Geruch.
Ob dein Liquid was taugt oder nicht, ist per Ferndiagnose nicht zu beurteilen. Schaden wird's schon net.


----------



## Yoshi (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Betain-Frage*

Das Betain habe ich über Ebay bekommen, dort wir es als "BETAINE LIQUID ADDITIVE FUTTER" angepriesen.


----------



## mephy87 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Betain-Frage*

Ist Betain nicht eine geschmacks- und geruchsneutrale Aminosäure die extrem wasserlöslich ist? Was soll das bringen? Was soll man damit machen? Dippen wäre ja absoluter Schwachsinn...

Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte wäre das Betain in einem Boilie-Mix zu verarbeiten damit es langsam abgegeben werden kann.

Ich hoffe hier weiß jemand mehr. Das interessiert mich irgendwie auch.


----------



## Carras (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Betain-Frage*

Nun,

ich vermute, daß es sich dabei um Zuckerrübenmelasse handelt.

Diese ist Betainhaltig mit ca 10 % Anteil.

Wird gerne in Boiliemixen eingesetzt oder auch für Grundfutter zum unter mischen.

Durch den hohen Zuckenanteil von mehr als 40% allerdings auch sehr klebrig.


----------



## Yoshi (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Betain-Frage*



Carras schrieb:


> Nun,
> 
> ich vermute, daß es sich dabei um Zuckerrübenmelasse handelt.
> 
> ...




Hmm, Zuckerrübenmelasse ist doch recht zähflüssig, oder?
Das Zeugs was ich habe hat eine Konsitenz wie Wasser.....


----------



## Firehawk81 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Betain-Frage*

Eigentlich müsste auf der Flasche doch ein Zettel sein, wo die Inhaltsstoffe drauf sind. Wenn du da mal was posten könntest könnte man vieleicht mehr zu dem Thema sagen.


----------



## Carras (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Betain-Frage*

hab auch mal auf ebay geschaut.
 Hab da kein flüssiges Betain im Angelbereich  gefunden

Ist aber nicht zufällig so ein Betain, welches in Duschgels und Shampoos zum Einsatz kommt oder?


----------



## Yoshi (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Betain-Frage*

Nö, auf der Flasche steht überhaupt nichts drauf....
Scheint aber aus England zu kommen.
Der Typ bietet derzeit auf Ebay nichts dergelichen an, daher konntest du wohl auch nichts finden. Zuvor aber hatter er immerhin 78 positive Bewertungen von Leuten, die unter anderem auch das gleiche Produckt gekauft hatten......


----------



## Firehawk81 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Betain-Frage*

Normalerweise sieht eine Flasche so aus.

http://cgi.ebay.de/BETAIN-MELASSE-f...032902&cguid=27110deb1300a0aa1724a6b4ffc8b91b

Von allem anderen würd ich die Finger weck lassen.


----------



## mephy87 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Betain-Frage*



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> Normalerweise sieht eine Flasche so aus.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/BETAIN-MELASSE-f...032902&cguid=27110deb1300a0aa1724a6b4ffc8b91b
> 
> Von allem anderen würd ich die Finger weck lassen.


 
Womit wir ja aber damit vom reinen Betain schon wieder sehr weit entfernt sind...

Was bringt das Betain nun?


----------



## Carras (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Betain-Frage*



mephy87 schrieb:


> ...Was bringt das Betain nun?


 

schau mal auf www.carp.de und suche nach den Berichten von Robert Arlinghaus mit dem Titel: Wieso, weshalb warum


----------



## Firehawk81 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Betain-Frage*



mephy87 schrieb:


> Womit wir ja aber damit vom reinen Betain schon wieder sehr weit entfernt sind...
> 
> Was bringt das Betain nun?



Es ist einfach nur ein Liquid Attraktor!

Mal was zum lesen:

....Wer gedacht hat, es gäbe nichts Besseres als Zuckerrübenmelasse zum  Verarbeiten im Mix oder Boosten von fertigen Boilies, der hat sich  getäuscht. Aus Zuckerrübenmelasse wird nämlich in einem weiteren  Produktionsschritt eine Flüssigkeit gewonnen, in der Betain und  Aminosäuren konzentrierter vorliegt. Dieses Liquid können wir nun  anbieten.
Enthält mit 11% Betain und 30% Rohprotein mehr als doppelt  soviel wie Melasse und mit mehr als 14 verschiedenen Aminosäuren ein  Aminosäurespektrum das seinesgleichen sucht. Da kann nicht nur  Zuckerrübenmelasse nicht mithalten, da ziehen auch viele andere Liquids  klar den Kürzeren....

...Zur Verwendung im Mix mit einer empfohlenen Dosierung von 40ml/kg oder zum Dippen von fertigen Boilies...


----------



## mephy87 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Betain-Frage*

Super ich danke euch. Werde mir das mal durchlesen. Die Google Recherche hat nicht wirklich was gebracht außer Produktbeschreibungen.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Betain-Frage*

Hi,

im Allgemeinen empfiehlt sich ein flüssiges Betainprodukt aus dem Anglerbedarf nicht.
Der Grund dafür ist eine zu hohe Möglichkeit des Kaufs eines  verwässerten Produktes mit geringer Wirkung. Ich will das nicht als  Etikettenschwindel bezeichnen, es sollte aber bedacht werden, dass es  für solche Produkte keine Kontrollinstanz gibt und die enthaltene Menge  Betain nicht ausgewiesen wird. Somit wird dann auch die Dosierung schwierig.

Es gibt über kaum einen Futterzusatz soviele wissenschaftliche Studien wie zum Betain in der Fischzucht.
Man kann durchaus davon ausgehen, dass es unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen funktioniert, was es deutlich von mindestens 80% der im Angelbedarf erhältlichen Zusätze unterscheidet, mal etwas provokant formuliert. Leider ist das in der Praxis wieder alles relativ, da der Angelsee kein Versuchstank ist und die Karpfen die Betainköder auch gar nicht nehmen müssen, wenn sie nicht wollen.

Meine persönliche Meinung ist folgende:
Wenn man Betain mal ausprobieren möchte, sollte man sicher sein, dass a) Betain im Produkt ist, und b) es in der richtigen Dosierung verwendet wird.

1) Am besten bekommt man das (meiner Meinung nach) so hin, dass man ein relativ gesichertes Produkt kauft. Dies wäre ein Betain HCL aus dem Medizin- oder Ernährungsbedarf in PULVERFORM.
Hier hat man eigentlich immer die selbe Zusammensetzung aus 24% Hydrochlorid (Salzsäure) und 76 % Betain.
Jetzt weiß man schonmal, wieviel Betain das Produkt enthält.
Es wird im großen Stil produziert und vermaktet und handelt sich nicht um ein Nischenprodukt aus unklarer Quelle.

2) Jetzt dosiert man, einer generellen Empfehlung der Futtermittellabore ungefähr entsprechend 10 g reines Betain auf 1000 g Trockenmix, d.H. man erhöht die Menge leicht und landet ca. bei 1,5 % des Trockenmixes, um der Empfehlung zu entsprechen (Produkt enthält ja keine 100%). Man könnte noch die Auswaschung beim Kochvorgang kompensieren wollen, wass einen bei max. 20 g landen lassen würde.

Diese Empfehlung steht so nirgendwo, es scheint vielmehr ein Konsens zu sein, das ein Mehr an Betain Geldverschwendung ist. Weniger wird wahrscheinlich nicht so viel bringen, als dass man tatsächlich mal was merken würde.

Man kann jetzt noch mit verschiedenen Arten von Betainprodukten herumexperimentieren, zumindest wenn man Angst vor dem HCL gebundenen Präparat hat. (Das hat mit der PH Wert Senkung des Mixes zu tun, m.M. nach kein Problem, u.U. sogar ein Vorteil.)
Das Betain ist aber immer das selbe, nur die Substanzen, an die das Betain gebunden ist, sind verschieden erhältlich. Daher wechelt auch die Farbe und die Dosierung wird ein Problem, wenn man nicht genau weiß, was drin ist.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Betain-Frage*



> Dieses Liquid können wir nun  anbieten.
> Enthält mit 11% Betain und 30% Rohprotein mehr als doppelt  soviel wie  Melasse und mit mehr als 14 verschiedenen Aminosäuren ein   Aminosäurespektrum das seinesgleichen sucht. Da kann nicht nur   Zuckerrübenmelasse nicht mithalten, da ziehen auch viele andere Liquids   klar den Kürzeren....
> 
> ...Zur Verwendung im Mix mit einer empfohlenen Dosierung von 40ml/kg oder zum Dippen von fertigen Boilies...



11%. |wavey:


----------



## Yoshi (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Betain-Frage*

Also ich werde das Zeug dieses WE einfach einmal ausprobieren.
Und zwar so, dass ich meine selbsgemachten Knödel nehme und einen Teil davon mit dem (flüssigen) Betain benetze und einen Tag zum einziehen im Kühlschrank lagere. Den anderen Teil werde ich unbehandelt fischen und zwar auf ein und dem selben Tutterplatz. Mal schauen, was passiert......


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Betain-Frage*

Hi,
ein sehr schwieriges Unterfangen...sei nicht traurig, wenn's nicht klappt.
Vielleicht fasst du auf kurz oder lang noch eine andere Testvariante ins Auge, nämlich die Futterboilies unbehandelt zu lassen und jeweils nur an einer Rute einen 'betainierten' Hakenköder, die andere mit einem unbehandelten Köder - und das für den Rest der Saison. Das ist auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, aber vielleicht etwas effektiver, als bloss 2 Testsessions, denn am nächsten Tag ist wieder alles anders und du hast nichts gewonnen.

Denke auch mal darüber nach, vernünftiges Betain für den Test zu benützen. Du weißt nach eigenen Angaben gar nichts über das Produkt, welches du dir gekauft hast....sieh's als Lehrgeld.

PS: Melasse aus Zuckerrübenschnitzeln vor dem Extrahieren des Betain (welches dann an die Pharmaindustrie und die Futtermittelindustrie geht) hat einen natürlichen, geringen Betaingehalt. Obwohl der Betaingehalt gering ist, ist die Melasse dennoch ein guter und günstiger Attraktor, je nachdem woher man sie bezieht und was man dafür bezahlt. In der Supermarktmelasse ist meist kein Betain mehr drin!
Von einem flüssigen Betainprodukt hingegen von dem hier die Rede war (nicht die Melasse, sondern Liquid Betaine), sollte man erwarten, dass ordentlich viel Betain drin ist. Dem ist möglicherweise aber nicht so, daher meine Empfehlung siehe vorhergehnde Postings.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Betain-Frage*

Hier und hier die Produktbeschreibungen von Christian Schellhammer/common-baits inkl. einem Textauszug von carp.de

Ich habe zu wenig biochemische Kenntnisse um das alles zu verstehen und zu wenig Zeit & Lust mich tiefer einzuarbeiten.
Da mich seine Produkte bisher überzeugt haben, vertrau ich schlicht darauf, dass die Betainprodukte (Kristall & Melasse) das berühmte Quentchen mehr bringen.
Und wenn net, dann hab ich's zumindest versucht; that's fishing...


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Betain-Frage*

Dieser Text (copy and paste von R. Arlinghaus, bis auf den ersten wirren Absatz, der wahrscheinlich vom Händler stammt) ist eigentlich super, hat aber einige Passagen, die vielleicht nochmal überdacht werden müssten. Der Artikel ist inzwischen ja auch schon ein paar Jährchen alt und wurde in England nicht gelesen.... Daher kommt es auch, das dort nachwievor Betain HCL im großen Stil verwendet wird und es wird damals wie heute damit gefangen. Somit hat eigentlich die praktische Verwendung die theoretischen Zweifel von damals längst widerlegt, die im Endeffekt ja auch nur den Zusatzstoff betreffen und nicht das Betain selbst.

Witzig fand ich schon immer das Ken Townley Zitat in diesem Text. Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt wusste R. Arlinghaus um einiges mehr über Betain als Ken es immer noch nicht weiß. Was Robert damals aber anscheinend nicht wusste, ist das Ken damals Betain HCL benutz hat, wenn überhaupt.

Das mit Betain immer N-Trimethylglycin gemeint ist, dürfte klar sein. Ob das im Endefekt an Salzsäure gebunden ist oder 'wasserlos' als Anhydrit Betain angeboten wird, ändert nichts daran. Auch das, was, wenn man Glück hat, noch in der Melasse drin ist, ist das selbe Betain, halt nur sehr wenig davon.




> ....Unser Betain ist rein, wasserlöslich, weiß und aus der Zuckerrübe hergestellt. Es  handelt sich dabei nicht um minderwertiges (braunes) Betain, welches  aus Algen, Seetang etc. hergestellt wird, sondern um das echte, das  einzig WIRKSAME! Denn Betain ist nicht gleich Betain. Der Karpfen  reagiert nur auf bestimmte Betaine. So z.B. sind die in Apotheken  erhältlichen Betaine so gut wie immer wirkungslos. Leider genauso wie  die meisten, welche uns Anglern angeboten werden...




Ein plumper Werbetext..... Ich frage mich, ob das für Robert Arlinghaus o.k. ist, wenn er in fast jedem Onlineshop zu Werbezwecken zitiert wird. 



Mir ist auch klar, das nicht jeder Bock hat, sich mit sowas zu beschäftigen, daher geht die Empfehlung eben an Produkte, wo genau draufsteht, was drin ist. TMG oder Betain HCI, das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.


----------

